# Is the Olympus 12-50mm a bad lens?



## jaomul (Jan 30, 2014)

I am doubting my ability to judge this lens. A friend is selling it and said I can have it for 100 euro (about 140 dollars). Its practically unused. I tried it today and was very impressed, yet the lens gets such bad press. The macro mode is what I really wanted to try out and though not full macro it is pretty good locked at 43mm. 

On a side note my EPL5 took a tumble from about 5 feet across a road yesterday damaging a corner and a lens hood that i am glad was attached. I was very annoyed as through my own stupidity I never properly closed my camera bag. There is a nice dent but it seems to do everything as before. I did not know it was a metal body


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 30, 2014)

I do not have the 12-50; when I bought my E-M5 I opted for the 14-42 kit instead.  I agree that the 12-50 gets a lot of bad reviews by users but probably as many good ones as well.

If it is macro you want, I suggest you get a old SLR macro lens & adapter & you will have macro for little money.  They work great on m4/3 cameras.


----------



## jaomul (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks Ron. Any specific old macro and adapter that you recommend?


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 30, 2014)

jaomul said:


> Thanks Ron. Any specific old macro and adapter that you recommend?



I have both a Minolta 50/3.5 & Canon FD 50/3.5 & Super Takumar 100/4 macro lenses, they are all 1:2.  My most used is the Canon, only because it is the lightest one of all.  I have the 15 & 25mm tubes for it & the 25 makes the lens a 1:1 macro.  

Check out this e-bay link:

Canon FD 50/3.5 macro | eBay

There are lots of FD to m4/3 adapters on e-bay as well.


----------



## bif (Feb 17, 2014)

jaomul said:


> I am doubting my ability to judge this lens. A friend is selling it and said I can have it for 100 euro (about 140 dollars). Its practically unused. I tried it today and was very impressed, yet the lens gets such bad press. The macro mode is what I really wanted to try out and though not full macro it is pretty good locked at 43mm.



It gets bad press for two reasons.  Lack of appreciation for what it really is - a 24mm wide equivalent to 100mm telephoto (equiv) with a really neat implementation of half life size macro.  It is often unfairly compared to sharper higher quality lenses by "lens snobs".

I have one, paid $399 used for mine a year and a half ago, and love the macro function.  The slight lack of sharpness some complain about at the wide end clears up nicely by stopping down to f4-f5.6.  At the f5.6 to f8 range it's a pretty good performer so at the price he is offering you I consider it a very good buy.  

And if you are using it on an OMD E-M5, E-M1, or Panasonic GH3 threading on a well fitting UV filter completes the weather sealing of lens and body.  In other words on the bodies just mentioned, it's not afraid of the rain.

Buy it.


----------



## jaomul (Feb 17, 2014)

bif said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > I am doubting my ability to judge this lens. A friend is selling it and said I can have it for 100 euro (about 140 dollars). Its practically unused. I tried it today and was very impressed, yet the lens gets such bad press. The macro mode is what I really wanted to try out and though not full macro it is pretty good locked at 43mm.
> ...



i never followed up here but I actually bought the lens for 100 euro (140ish dollars I think). I am very impressed also with the macro function. Well worth the money. I use it on an EPL5 so the weather sealing isn't relevant on that body. Maybe there is an EM1 in my future though


----------

